# German hand tool find. Anyone else into German tools?



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

So I LOVE fine quality hand tools.

Next to my Japanese Vessel screwdrivers, many of the German brands are the best you can get. You can keep your Snap On's, Craftsman, etc. for when it comes to the fit of the Japanese and German screwdrivers and their ability to grip and keep from camming out - there is no comparison.

So I've wanted a Gedore striking screwdriver set for a while. KC Tools has a set I have been eying for $130, but I am a bargain hunter and never pay full price!!

What did I happen to find on Amazon shipped and sold by Amazon? The SAME set that was $130 for $36. I think it was a mistake. So I bought it immediately and checked it out closely. It's the real deal and the exact same set.

Here is a pic of my tool chest draw with them in it:


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

If possible I only buy Wera screwdrivers and Knipex pliers. I've used most every brand and they are the best. You pay for them, but it's more than worth it.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> If possible I only buy Wera screwdrivers and Knipex pliers. I've used most every brand and they are the best. You pay for them, but it's more than worth it.


The gripping power on my Wera laser tips are second to none. It's unbelievable the amount of gripping power they have. I also use their impact driver bits.

I think the Wiha's are nice, but the Wera's are better.

The Gedore are very nice.

The Vessel's are up there with the Wera laser tips in my opinion.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Most of my tools are US made. Snap On, US made Craftsman, Williams, and many others. I do have quite a few Knipex pliers and NWS pliers however. I like them a bit more than the Craftsman Pros and Crescents. As for screwdrivers, I have a mixed bag from Craftsman, Craftsman Pro, Klein, Williams, and a few others I cant think of but none from outside the US. I have looked at German screwdrivers over the years and wanted some but I already have to pat the drawer level to close it and have separate drawers for Philips vs flat vs other tools with handles in a similar shape so to buy them would simply be to collect. Nothing against that but I already collect ratchets. Ha. If I could go back in time, I would have focused on German and Snap On as my combo of tools but years ago Sears was just so easy to get to and swap tools as they wore out.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I love my Wera and Knipex tools. I don't have many of them but I always reach for them first.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

daniel3507 said:


> I love my Wera and Knipex tools. I don't have many of them but I always reach for them first.


I agree. I think the Wiha's are over rated. The Wera's are much better.


----------



## mr3yna (Nov 20, 2019)

+1 on the German tools. In my previous profession I repaired medical equipment and had a tool chest stocked with wiha and Wera


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, thanks to @DFW_Zoysia for bringing this up and introducing me to German tools, but I feel like you owe my wallet an apology.

I kind of forgot about this post, but then while doing some tool shopping remembered I needed to look into these German brands. I ended up ordering a bunch of Wera phillips, slotted, square, and torx drive screw drivers, including a stubby set. You might also spot in this photo the Vessel screwdrivers, which are JIS 1+2+3 which I got for working on dirtbike carbs that usually have the Japanese JIS screws.

Also ordered a whole bunch of Knipex pliers, including locking pliers, cobras, cutters, needle nose, flat nose, duckbill, and lineman pliers.

I haven't hardly had a chance to use many of these yet, but the little that I have, they are amazing quality. Thanks!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

crussell said:


> Well, thanks to @DFW_Zoysia for bringing this up and introducing me to German tools, but I feel like you owe my wallet an apology.


LOL. I'm planning on buying a German grease gun before year end. Who saves up for a grease gun? :lol:


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I recently bought a kranzle (German made) pressure washer. The thing is built like a tank, not the highest pressure but I bought it to wash the cars and do light cleaning on the porches. Expensive but definitely worth it and the wife loves it because she doesn't have to start a gas engine.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

crussell said:


> Well, thanks to @DFW_Zoysia for bringing this up and introducing me to German tools, but I feel like you owe my wallet an apology.
> 
> I kind of forgot about this post, but then while doing some tool shopping remembered I needed to look into these German brands. I ended up ordering a bunch of Wera phillips, slotted, square, and torx drive screw drivers, including a stubby set. You might also spot in this photo the Vessel screwdrivers, which are JIS 1+2+3 which I got for working on dirtbike carbs that usually have the Japanese JIS screws.
> 
> ...


Looking good!

My favorite are my Japanese Vessel and my German Wera's!


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

My money is burning a hole in my pocket while reading this thread


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

In addition to Wera, Wiha, and Knipex, I'm a big fan of PB Swiss. The scented handles get me


----------



## drfous (May 9, 2020)

In addition to the german gear, a good set of Japanese screwdrivers (JIS) do a much better job on japanese gear (motors, electonics, etc.). They look like Philips heads but are just different enough. The JIS will keep you from stripping. been there done that.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

drfous said:


> In addition to the german gear, a good set of Japanese screwdrivers (JIS) do a much better job on japanese gear (motors, electonics, etc.). They look like Philips heads but are just different enough. The JIS will keep you from stripping. been there done that.


I like my Vessel JIS screwdrivers more in 99% of all cases than even my Wera. They just seem to fit every screw better.


----------



## drfous (May 9, 2020)

> I like my Vessel JIS screwdrivers more in 99% of all cases than even my Wera. They just seem to fit every screw better.


Those do look nice. i'll have to check them out. My set was purchased without much research. They do the job but the hard plastic handles aren't the best.


----------



## TuruCarlz (Apr 14, 2021)

Germans are making very good instruments for work. For example, Stihl and DeWalt are considered the best companies in the world that make instruments for working and not only. I also have some german instruments, and I can say that they are very qualitative. I bought a set of tree trimming tools from Haus and Garten. I used them in the spring, to cut the branches in my apple orchard, so the trees can have a beautiful form and a shape that will permit an easy way of harvesting the apples in the autumn. It was a pleasure to work with such instruments.
______________
https://www.hausandgarten.com/collections/garden-tools


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

My tools at home are mostly US brands. But at work, I have a fair amount of German. I like WIHA, for small precision screwdrivers and hex keys. Easy to replace/get, reasonably priced, excellent quality.

I've got a few items from Wera, Gedore, and Hazet too.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I was at Lowe's yesterday and picked up this Wiha Multi-Driver. It's part of the 10% of Wiha tools which are not made in Germany.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> I was at Lowe's yesterday and picked up this Wiha Multi-Driver. It's part of the 10% of Wiha tools which are not made in Germany.


How do you like it? Wiha has very, very little made in Germany now. I went through a recent phase of buying a bunch of Wiha and Wera and comparing and I returned all the Wiha and kept the Wera.

Then I ordered some PB Swiss.

Now I am listing for sale my like-new Wera screwdrivers and going to be sticking with my PB Swiss and Vessel Japanese screwdrivers.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> So I LOVE fine quality hand tools.
> 
> Next to my Japanese Vessel screwdrivers, many of the German brands are the best you can get. You can keep your Snap On's, Craftsman, etc. for when it comes to the fit of the Japanese and German screwdrivers and their ability to grip and keep from camming out - there is no comparison.
> 
> ...


Is there an Amazon link for this screwdriver set?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Johnl445 said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > So I LOVE fine quality hand tools.
> ...


Here ya go:

https://www.amazon.com/Gedore-SK-2154-PH-06-3C-Screwdriver/dp/B000UYWNZ6/ref=sr_1_1?crid=143T4SF00W6V3&keywords=Gedore+striking+screwdriver&qid=1653864165&sprefix=gedore+striking+screwdriver%2Caps%2C194&sr=8-1


----------

